# Hello to everybody



## DragonPhill (May 13, 2019)

Hi Guys, 
I also landed on this forum.

I will post a little something here too.


----------



## REHH (May 14, 2019)

Welcome bro


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 14, 2019)

Welcome to IMF.  I look forward to seeing you around. If you need any help or have any questions, just let us know.


----------



## turkeybacon (May 14, 2019)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2019)

DragonPhill said:


> Hi Guys,
> I also landed on this forum.
> 
> I will post a little something here too.



Welcome!


----------



## brazey (May 14, 2019)

Welcome....​


----------



## MindlessWork (May 14, 2019)

Welcome and lets make IMF great again!


----------



## Gibbs1 (May 14, 2019)

Welcome to IMF

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## adhome01 (May 16, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

